# Will a Transducer for an Eagle sonar unit work for a Lowrance?



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm assuming no? But been wrong before!

The Eagle is a smaller B&W and the Lowrance is a LCX 20C i believe.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

usually the color of the wiring is the key ,but color to b&w .i doubt it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

check the back of the unit if the plug fits chances are it will work. My buddy had a monochrome Lowrance on his boat and I had a color one and I plugged my unit into his boat for a tourney and it worked just fine. 

What model Eagle do you have? I might be able to tell you. 

I'm familiar with the x20 as I had a couple X-18's on my last rig, good units.


----------

